# Need Help with Sour Cream donuts.



## donutman (Mar 28, 2007)

I was recently hired to run a donut bakery that was on its way out. They did very little in the lines of variety. Just basic stuff.( Easy items) Well i ordered a sour cream donut mix which didn't come with instructions so i've been winging it and they are not blooming properly. I have water cold enough at 31 degrees F. (ice water) I'm frying at 375 for 1 minute per side. My problem is there is no mixing times. and I'm getting a very inconsistent product. There is no water to mix ratio etc. And before i go wasting 59 dollars in mix trying to figure this S#$% out i was wondering if anyone has any experience with this donut. Thx in advance.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I've always loved frying donuts. Believe it or not, I actually cut out and saved most of the instructions from our donut mixes when I was in school. Thought they'd come in handy someday!:crazy:

I never made a "sour cream" donut, but I'm assuming that this sour cream donut is a cake type donut. I went through all my old labels for cake donuts, one of which was was a buttermilk donut mix, so I think it's similar to your sour cream one. Also, all my other cake donut mix labels have almost the exact same instructions for each one.

The instructions are:
Place water in bowl, then pour in the mix on TOP of the water. (not sure why this was so important, but it was.)
Mix on 1st speed for one minute with the paddle attachment.
Scrape down bowl.
Then, mix anywhere from 2-4 minutes on second speed.
Then, the most important part: let the batter rest AT LEAST ten minutes before depositing and frying. The part about resting was universal in all the donut mix labels I saved.
Hope this helps you. That's just crazy that you'd get a donut mix with no instructions.....you never asked your supplier if they had a set of instructions did you? I would have at least complained about it to them. They won't sell much donut mix if a baker can't make it work for them......!:roll:


----------



## donutman (Mar 28, 2007)

Thx for the help but i've tried the basic cake donut instructions and its not the same. It IS a cake donut but it has a completly diffrent set of instructions. Oh the water on bottom helps keep the mix from sticking to the bottom of the bowl.


----------

